# Are cysts fairly normal?



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My dog has had a few for many years now. She's never needed surgery, they've never bothered her. And none are large enough that you can see. Can only feel them. 

:wave:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau had 4 that got large and we removed them because they got pretty big and one was on his shoulder and seemed to make him limp. But some have come back in new places. My vet said not to press down on them or squeeze them. On the fatty tumors it can cause them to sometimes burst and get larger. Just to leave them alone.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Fatty tumors and cysts are quite common in dogs as they age.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Common in people, too! My Cocker had to lipomas that got huge so they required surgery. Tucker has a small one we watch, but it hasn't grown in the 3 years that he has had it.


----------



## goldies_nice (May 17, 2008)

I suggest not taking any chances and get your dog FULLY CHECKED. Our dog (goldie) golden retriever and another breed, had 2 cysts. Since he got them quite often we didn't think to much about the ones he had. We were completed wrong and the cysts got infected BADLY. Let's just say this, the cysts turned into huge bumps and exploded. He did not die. In my opinion, the doctor should be shot right between the eyes. He did a poor examination on the dog and it looked like he started that day. This all could of been avoided if they taken some blood. Make sure you get a your dog completely checked. Don't look at the cyst and say, oh it's not big, nothing will happen. Remember thats just the top of his skin.

What I am trying to say is, don't think your dog has little cysts and push it to the side. You never know how big they really are. Also if your dog starts to itch or scratch or be bothered by it, GET HIM CHECKED THAT SECOND!

Sorry if you can't understand my writing, I am not the best.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

My Maisie has a cyst that I noticed a few months ago. It hasn't gotten any bigger and the vet took a sample and confirmed it as a cyst. It occured to me a day later that it may be in the same location as her microchip, so when I had to return to the vet for her lyme booster, I asked the tech to check if that was the spot when the microchip really was. Sure enough, it seems to be right there. The vet came into the room and I told her that I didn't even think of the microchip when we first discussed it and did that now change things? (she said I could have it surgically removed if it bothered me, it doesn't bother Maisie).She again took a sample and showed me (like I knew what Iwas looking at!) that it was definitely a cyst and reinterated that she'd removed if I chose. Again, I saind that I did not want to make Maisie go thru that if it wasn't necessary, just so it wouldn't bother me! So I am watching it to see if it grows. I plan to leave it alone if it doesn't, or if she even (I hope not) has to go under anesthesia I'd do it then. The microchip is about 3 years old and the cyst is within the past few months. The vet said that they aren't related, that the chip is further down in her body than the cyst is. I can't help wonder about the location coincidence though.


----------



## goldies_nice (May 17, 2008)

Where is the chip located? Many dogs experience cyst infection near the shoulders.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

That is where it is, by the right shoulder blade.That's exactly where I run my hand down to pet her, too!


----------



## goldies_nice (May 17, 2008)

Than i suggest getting something done to get rid of it. Trust me, you don't want what happened to my dog, happen to yours. My dog developed a lump from the cyst and it exploded. This doesn't happen often, only when your dog bits it off a lot or your dog gets hit by a car. Let's just say this it is not a fun experience for you or the dog. Also my dog didn't get hit by a car, the cyst just got infected badly.


----------



## goldies_nice (May 17, 2008)

Oh and one more thing. Just because the doctor tells you there is nothing wrong, doesn't mean he is even close to right. The doctor that we first had (not sure if he still works there), was in my opinion he was a dumb***. I told him to take blood tests and things like that. But no, the doctor was the smartest person alive, he knew it all. He said my dogs back legs were just going (not completely going though). Since we took his advice, my dog was: emic (more white blood cells than red, weaker), infection grey worse, and his back legs didn't even get better (the thing he wanted to do). Now my dog has: weak immune system (can't fight agaisnt infections), still back leg problems, and when we went to get surgery for the dog the doctor missed 4 of his cysts.

ALSO WATCH OUT, SOME CYST MAY PRODUCE INTO TOMBER. or cancerous cysts/tombers. Luckily my dog doesn't have the cancerous part.


----------



## eolafan (May 12, 2010)

Our golden Amber has had a number of such cysts and had them removed and they returned in other spots which we did nothing about. Only one has gotten very large and has burst and is pretty ugly now and bleeds from time to time. While we don't want to put her through the anesthisia and surgery it seems the best course of action for her and us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Our 11 year old Golden Ret., Smooch, has several fatty tumors/cysts. The vet biopsied the largest one and it was not cancerous.

I think that cysts or fatty tumors/cysts are common in Golden Rets., but it is always wise to have the vet look at it and biopsy if they are at all suspicious.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

My Katie has two small cysts that we keep an eye one. I feel her daily for any changes. She does not seem at all bothered by them and they do not seem to impair her in any way. They just worry me at times.
One piece of advice I got, that I thought was good was to take a piece of paper and pencil and trace the size of the cyst onto the paper holding it next to the dogs skin where the cyst is. This will tell you overtime if there are changes to the shape and consistency. I did that, and it makes me feel better to know that things have not changed.
My last Golden also had a few, but I believe his were more weight related as he put weight on as he got older and I believe they were more likely fatty deposits. 
Again, best advice keep an eye on them. If there are any changes ask your vet to draw a sample from it to ease your mind.


----------

